# Which kind of serra?



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=136415


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

IMO S. Sanchezi


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It is a sanchezi-Without a doubt!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Yep, Serrasalmus sanchezi.


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Nerde sanchezi varsa a.q


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Resul said:


> Nerde sanchezi varsa a.q










Geber sanzhezi!!!


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

of of


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

Ben de Reso! Ben de!


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Vaay bee amma seven varmış şu sancheziyi


----------



## Resul (Aug 17, 2006)

Eğer sanchezi değilse sanchezi diyenler elimden çekeceğiniz var olm..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

its a sexy chezi for sure


----------

